# سوال عن الالواح الشمسيه



## vip.saher (7 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
يعطيكم العافيه شبااااااااااااااااااب
عندي استفسار اذا فيه احد يقدر يفيدني فيه

ماهي قدرة الالواح الشمسيه الموجوده في السوق
يعني هل اقدر اشغل مكيف 24 وحده عن طرقها
وكم سعرها وهل تركيبها سهل ؟؟؟

تحياتي للجميع​


----------



## samer siam (7 مايو 2009)

*والله انا عايز حد يشرح مكونات الالواح الشمسية بالتفصيل وكيفية عملها ويكون مشكور*


----------



## vip.saher (7 مايو 2009)

الوووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (7 مايو 2009)

أخي الكريم راجع دروس الطاقة المتجددة في القسم .... موفق


----------



## vip.saher (9 مايو 2009)

يعطيك العافيه اخي م.محمد الكردي
مالقيت شي في القسم ياكدلي 
اني اقدر اشغل مكيف 24 وحده عن طريق لوح شمسي ام لا ؟؟؟


----------



## المنفهق (9 مايو 2009)

تقدر تشغل مكيف على لوح شمسي
اولا كم هي قدرة المكيف
2 تحتاج انفورنر (محول من مستمر الى متردد) يفوق قدرة المكيف بقد كافي لكي لا يحتمي ويتحمل تيار البدء
3 تحتاج بطاريات لكي تخزن التيار للمساء
4 تحتاج منظم شحن
5 تحتاج الاواح الشمسية مجموع قدراتها يكفي لتشغيل المكيف وشحن البطاريات وتزيد الجهد بتوصيله على التوالي والتيار بتوصيله على التوازي


----------



## vip.saher (10 مايو 2009)

> *تقدر تشغل مكيف على لوح شمسي
> اولا كم هي قدرة المكيف*
> *والله ماادري اخي كم قدرة المكيف*
> *لكن هو 24 وحدة يعمل على 220*
> ...


 
تحياتي لك عزيزي وشاكر لك ردك


----------



## عصام نورالدين (10 مايو 2009)

أخي ساهر :
يتوجب عليك استعمال الجداول والبرامج الموجودة ضمن المشاركات المتعلقة بهذه الألواح الشمسية ، وما أكثرها هنا ....فقط عليك التحلي بالصبر وبذل جهد أكبر لكي تستطلع المقالات والمشاركات التي كتبها الجميع ، وكذلك الأسئلة المتنوعة والأجوبة عليها ....... ابحث في المواضيع والمشاركات ، واصبر وتعلم كيف تحصل على المعلومة بالبحث وليس عن طريق جواب مباشر لأسئلتك ..... و رغم أنني يمكن أن أعطيك عرض سعر مفصل لهذا الطلب ، لكنني ساقول لك مباشرةً وبوضوحٍ وصراحةٍ أن هذه الفكرة غير مجدية اقتصادياً ..... 
كما يمكنني أن أعطيك مكيفاً يعمل بالكهرباء مع الطاقة الشمسية في آن واحد .....وسيكون استهلاكه من الكهرباء تقريباً 25 % فقط من مكيفك هذا ، وكما تعلم فالسعر سيكون مكلفاً قليلاً ...
يمكننا تركيب ألواح كهرشمسية لتوليد الكهرباء حتى لمباني ضخمة ومصانع ،ومستشفيات، ومطارات ومراكز اتصالات ،و.... وكثير من التطبيقات .....
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ....


----------



## المنفهق (10 مايو 2009)

vip.saher قال:


> تحياتي لك عزيزي وشاكر لك ردك


حياك الله الاسعار لا استطيع افيددك لعدم علمي انا اعطيتك الفكرة ببساطة

لكن الطاقة الشمسية مرتفعة التكاليف


----------



## vip.saher (12 مايو 2009)

اخي عصام والمنفهق
الله يعطيكم الف عافيه
مريت محل فيه الواح شمسيه ولقيت مقاسين صغير وكبير
سالت عن الكبير قالي مايشغل مكيف بس يشغل لمبات ومروحه فقط
قلت له طيب كم سعرها وهنا كانت المفاجئه او بالاحرى الفاجعه
قالي بس اللوح الشمسي هذا بدون الاضافات اللي لازم منها
السعر 3500 ريال
اي قيمة فاتورة الكهرباء لمدة 5 سنوات
في النهاية الشغله غير مجديه بالنسبه لي

تحياتي لكل من شاركني برايه


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (12 مايو 2009)

اقرا موضوع كم خلية تحتاج لمنزلك .....

موفق ان شاء الله ...


----------



## الحرف12 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يزيدكم علم ومعرفه بس بقيت اعرف اش مكونات الالواح الشمسيه


----------

